# Army Special Operations family members receive scholarships



## Ravage (Jul 23, 2008)

http://sinepari.soc.mil/News/2008/July/SP-080722-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 22, 2008) – Four students with ties to the Army Special Operations community were awarded scholarships by the Historical and Memorial Museum Association of the John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School, July 11.

Krystina Craven, daughter of retired Sgt. 1st Class Ron Shaw; Erica Rybczyk, the daughter of Army Reserve Special Forces Capt. Thomas Rybzyk; and Trevor McCann, son of retired Command Sgt. Maj. Beaver McCann, all received $3000 scholarships.

Justin Makar, the son of retired Master Sgt. Raymond Makar, received a $1,500 scholarship.

“We are really excited to have the opportunity to impact the future of the families of our fellow men and women in Army Special Operations,” said Dr. Joseph Kilgore, a retired Special Forces colonel who oversees the scholarship program. 

The scholarship program, named for retired Special Forces Master Sgt. James C. “Jimmy” Dean, is awarded to spouses or dependents of Army Special Forces, Civil Affairs and Psychological Operations Soldiers based on merit to fund higher education in undergraduate or vocational studies.

Each winner was evaluated on the context of their SAT or ACT scores, class ranking, grade point average, involvement in school clubs or activities, community involvement, leadership positions, extracurricular activities or sports, outside employment and an essay.

The Historical and Memorial Museum Association annually awards one $3,000.00 scholarship, two $2,000 scholarships and two $1,500 scholarships to the winners.  This year’s awards were higher due to fewer scholarships awarded in recent years.

For information on how to apply for next year’s scholarships, contact Dr. Kilgore at joe.kilgore@inovatech.edu or by mail at:

MSG (Retired) James C. “Jimmy” Dean Memorial Scholarship
P.O. Box 70060
Fort Bragg, NC, 28310-5000








> David Martin and Dr. Joe Kilgore, both representatives of the John F. Kennedy Museum Association Scholarship Committee, congratulate Erica Rybcyk, the recipient of a $3000.00 Scholarship, during a ceremony at Fort Bragg’s Moon Hall July 11. (Photo courtesy of US Army John F. Kennedy
> Special Warfare Center and School Public Affairs)


----------

